# very small font in screenprinted design?



## Import (Aug 13, 2006)

Are there any major restrictions for detail as far as screenprinting goes? 

I know I have seen some very intricate screenprinted designs, but I want to use a very small text (4pt).
Before I spend a lot of time on an unusable design I want to make sure there is no risk of issues such as smudging or spotting or (you tell me!) which normally wouldn't matter but which would make text unreadable. 

Thanks!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You should be able to print very finely with a screen print - though, if you're using plastisol transfers, they may not transfer fully if you're doing a very detailed design with thin lines.

Your best bet would be to ask whoever you're going to have print the design, though. They should know what they're capable of more than anyone else =)


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

4pt type should print fine!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> You should be able to print very finely with a screen print - though, if you're using plastisol transfers, they may not transfer fully if you're doing a very detailed design with thin lines.


This got my curiosity since I'm venturing into screen printing. What type of ink do people use to print complex designs with thin lines?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

the norm is regular plasticol inks for traditional screen printing. Depending on the design, colors and garment colors mesh selections will dictate the amount of detail that can be held properly.

4pt text on a white plate printed on black will be tough as the mesh screen needed will be high resulting in multiple flashing which can cause spreading filling in the little gaps in the tiny letters.

4pt text on a light colored shirt in a with a dark ink will print just fine.

This is based on a production rate of speed. If speed is not an issue than your multiple flashing for white ink prints on darks should not be an issue with using a higher mesh.


----------

